# Constipation and nausea



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi allDoes constipation cause nausea. This evening i feel really nauseous and my stools indicate constipation..small and hard. Even metoclopromide isn't helping and i have dull pains in my stomach... i am so totally fed up of feeling this way..so depressed by it all..no end to these awful nauseous symptoms.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I posted this on my most recent post about nausea, and I mentioned that my doctor told me constipation certainly causes nausea!! I've had nausea and constipation symptoms for the past month or so. Usually my IBS has been more D-like my whole life, but lately for some reason it's been showing up as C, and the nausea is a new symptom that's come along with it. This morning I was battling it bad here at work and it's finally subsided enough to let me get some work done!Anyway, I just drink ginger tea and hope that helps- it usually seems to after about an hour after drinking it. I just wanted to let you know I'm there with you in this! Nausea's a b**ch!!-Leeann


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi mateYes constipation can cause nausea. this is teh quick version of how.The bowel slows down, which sends a message to teh small intestine to slow down emptying its contents in to the bowel. the small intestine then sends a message to the stomach to slow down its emptying rate so the bowel can have some time to sort its self out. teh slow gastric emptying can mean that food stays in the stomach for a few hours or more longer than it should do. i recently cam across a theory that this is one of teh causes of gastroparesis. when the stomach slows down, reflux, nausea, gerd, indigestion etc can result. its a chain reaction that stems from the bowel being unable to eliminate properly and teh whole digestive system then gets out of sync and starts miss firing. the brain then starts getting teh wrong signals at teh wrong times and everything goes postal. it tends to sort its self out when everything starts moving again. getting that to happen can be easier said than done.i hope this helps you mate.cheersIan


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheers,,, it certainly makes sense....gonna start taking nuclear strength laxatives from now on!


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I personally also have IBS-C with nausea, but have been wondering if constipation is the only trigger here for the nausea.Doesn't anyone with IBS-D also experience nausea?


----------



## barrow (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I have nausea with diarrhea. Have never really had the constipation but have always had nausea sometimes really badly. Have not found a way to deal with it yet but will try the ginger tea. I'll try anything actually. Am so fed up with this condition running my life. I am about to go for some counselling this afternoon in the hope of finding some way to take control of my life and rid myself of constant anxiety and therefore ibs. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

So what causes nausea in IBS-Ders? This whole condition is such a mystery to me!BTW barrow, I have IBS and NO anxiety


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hiin IBS D the Nausea could be caused by the transit that is too rapid, which causes dehydration. dehydration even by 1% can cause nausea amongst other symptoms. i dont suffer from D so i havent spent 20 years looking at causes but dehydration may be something to look at. also the action of D may also affect the vagus nerve that could cause the nausea. teh vagus nerve can cause all sorts of physical symptoms. cheersIan


----------



## barrow (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I know that not everyone with IBS has anxiety but in my case mine is not triggered by food but emotion/upset/anxiety. If I could avoid foodstuffs it would probably be easier to control my IBS but there you go. That's life.


----------



## Dann (Dec 12, 2008)

Reglan sounds like it might help. That and some fiber.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Reglan (metoclopramide) is a prokinetic, if you are suffering from D it may make things worse as it will speed up the rate at which food is transported through the stomach and small intestines. although it does kill nausea pretty well.cheersIan


----------

